# 4th of July



## marconi (Jul 4, 2005)

Have a nice holiday!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you...... Already blew up a 5 gallon bucket and an old Tonka Truck.......

BOOM!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2005)

Tonight I'm planning a special mission.....

At 9:00 pm I'm going to take a Cessna 172 and fly around the west edge of Denver and watch the firewooks from 3000' agl. I hope to take some pictures. The weather is questionable so we'll see if I pull this off.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2005)

Awesome.... Unfortunatly i dont have my camera, so only tales abound...


----------



## Clave (Jul 4, 2005)

Damn rebels!


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 4, 2005)

A passing phase - I'm sure it's only a matter of time before they're clamouring to become a British Crown Dependency once again.....    

Nah, have a good holiday guys!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2005)

There was a local show here in our town last night. It's a pro setup a block from my house. I can sit on the driveway and see it all. I barbecued chicken (special recipe), carne asada and pollo asada last night. We had more food than we could all eat. 

When people come for a BBQ at our house, they don't leave hungry, unless they are Vegans.


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2005)

did a humpin bike ride of 33 miles in less than 2 hrs. grea,t looks like all the city folk have left town ............ yeah man ! ok guys something for you as a tribute to the ww 2 vets.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> A passing phase - I'm sure it's only a matter of time before they're clamouring to become a British Crown Dependency once again.....
> 
> Nah, have a good holiday guys!



 Thanks!


----------



## trackend (Jul 4, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Thank you...... Already blew up a 5 gallon bucket and an old Tonka Truck.......
> 
> BOOM!



You just cant leave work alone can you Les, I bet those little tiny insurgents in the Tonka where really pissed after all that stricked dieting to fit into it and you go and rumble em before they got a chance to carry out a Toys R us ram raid. 

Happy I Day guys


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm actually trying to figure how I can get my Panzerschreck 54 operable to take out to the local range. from time to time some of the guys set up an old bus out around 100 yards distant that needs a bit of air-conditioning and blast it with mini-canons


----------



## Maestro (Jul 4, 2005)

Happy Independence Day, guys... and gals !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

We celebrated today at the lake but unforttunatly it started storming pretty bad so we went home and did not watch the fire works.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2005)

Nice pic, Erich!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 4, 2005)

I shot about 180 rounds at some steel plates with an M-1 Garand aka "The greatest battle implement ever devised." _General George S. Patton_


----------



## plan_D (Jul 4, 2005)

Questionable on the Garand. But hope you have a good one...yanks...  8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes we are celebrating the great victory over the evil British Empire!!!!!!!!!HA HA HA HA HA AHA HAHAHAHAHAH   

Naw just kidding we love you British Blokes!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry we dont belong to you anymore......

NOT!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

Only because we have a flag, if we did not have one they would surely come and claim us again.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 4, 2005)

Nah, the British Empire lost it's Darth Vader. He kind of went in reverse for us, he went from Vader to Anakin...it's all just wrong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2005)

vadar to anakin, quite a size difference plus a colour change....


----------



## plan_D (Jul 4, 2005)

From George to Blair...yeah, there probably is quite a size change.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Tonight I'm planning a special mission.....
> 
> At 9:00 pm I'm going to take a Cessna 172 and fly around the west edge of Denver and watch the firewooks from 3000' agl. I hope to take some pictures. The weather is questionable so we'll see if I pull this off.



MISSION SCRUBED! Rats! Weather was a little breezy, thunderstorms were to the north and only one landing light worked on the plane. Considering I haven't done any night landings since December I figured I'd be an old pilot instead of a bold pilot!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2005)

Definitely better an old pilot than a dead one as well. A wise choice.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2005)

There's old pilots and there's bold pilots but there's no old and bold pilots.


----------



## Clave (Jul 5, 2005)

I flew a plane into the sea once...

...or did that happen in X-men?


Anyway America, you never write or call any more, unlike those nice Australians, Canadians, and err....Indians?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 5, 2005)

Happy Independence Day! God Bless USA!







PS: Adler, r u actually a Yankee?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Pisis! I like the poster!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 5, 2005)

Another one, have a nice day!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2005)

I like that poster, it shows that Israel wouldn't be anywhere without the U.S. And that's not the message they wanted. It goes U.S props up Israel, U.S and Britain are Allies, and everyone else hates us for it.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah... And because everyone hates us, you have to know how to self-defend. So I'm currently in a hotel in Tel Aviv, starting 3 day course of self-defence tactical fight called Krav Maga. Yeah!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

I wondered why your flag changed...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2005)

No, I was saying everyone hates us as in Britain and America. Israel is just propped up by the U.S. It's their baby because it wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the U.S


----------



## Maestro (Jul 5, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It's their baby because it wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the U.S



Well, in fact it's the baby of both US and Britain... Don't forget that Palestine was a British colony before Israel was created... But I think you already know it.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2005)

It's not a baby of Britain at all. Britain took the lands after the fall of the Ottoman Empire. We merely held the lands, we did not encourage the influx of the Jewish political Zionists into the Ottoman Empire for the sole reason that we did not hold the lands. It was not until 1945 when a massive influx of Jewish immigrates (to the distaste of already settled Jews) from North Africa and South-East Europe occured. Britain recognised the growing trouble between the Arabs and Jewish peoples. 

We pulled out. We did not create the place, we simply left. The U.S put forward the idea of a UN council overseeing Palestine in the vacuum left by British departure. Britain had nothing to do with the forming of the Israeli state. The conquest of Palestine was on the minds of Jewish Zionists before World War 1 even began. It is also the U.S that uses it's UN veto to prevent any military sanctions being put against Israel. 

I know the political history behind it all. The U.S has an unhealthy addiction to Israel, it's quite scary. War was inevitable though, from the start. Even the U.S didn't favour Israel in _every_ action, especially after Israel attacked U.S.S Liberty. But, after the 1967 war the U.S has propped up Israel.


----------



## Erich (Jul 5, 2005)

Palestine was in existance at the time of Christ and before. it was named from the Romans with their anquishing time of trying to keep the people of Israel and the Muslims under total domination........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2005)

Shall we create another thread for this in Political? Because I have studied it from time to time, off my own back...so it'll be interesting what everyone thinks about it.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, is there anyone with the ability of moving the thread, pls?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2005)

Check the politics section, Pisis.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Good stuff, cant wait for this discussion.



Pisis said:


> PS: Adler, r u actually a Yankee?



My mother is German and my fathre is Austrian. He was adopted by an American family when he was a baby and when he turned 18 he became a Naturalized US citizen. I hold both German and US citizenship. I was born and raised in Germany only living 5 years in the United States, and I currently am serving in the US Army.

I like to consider myself a German whos blood flows Red, White, and Blue.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 6, 2005)

AH! That's cool!  In Ansbach, ther's a military basement?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Basement....LOL

Yes there are actually 4 Military Installations in Ansbach. Barton Barracks, Bleidorn Kasserne, Shipton Barracks and Katterbach Army Airfield/Bismark Kasserne.

Shipton is a ADA installation with Patriot Missle Battaries. I am stationed at Katterbach (Bismark is across the street from Katterbach and we consider it the same post). Katterbach Army Airfield is where I work.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Basement....LOL



Why are you laughing at me. I wasn't born half yank as you!  What's the correct form? Military Base, right?


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2005)

Dont you let Alder take the piss out of you pisis, I was in Frankfurt Hann airport last year theres lots of ex US millitary basements there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

Pisis said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Basement....LOL
> ...



Only because it was funny, I was not trying to insult you.

Yes it is Military base.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2005)

No way of insulting me, I'm not a pussy though... I was just joking. I know it's a Military Base, but can't find out how it differs from "basement", unless it isn'ť a shorter version...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

Actually, in normal terms a basement is the area under a house. At least in American English.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 7, 2005)

It's that in English as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

Well we all had an English language lesson today!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 13, 2005)

A belated Happy 4th, guys!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> A belated Happy 4th, guys!



Nice to see ya back NS - been underwater?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2005)

my god who thinks of these smilies


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2005)

I think he might have been in a *SUB*.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I think he might have been in a *SUB*.




NO WAY


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I think he might have been in a *SUB*.



by that do you mean he was in a *sub*marine or that he was *sub*merged??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah the *SEAMAN* has returned! Welcome back NS.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

*AHHHHHH*!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2005)

not thinking of *sub*mitting are you??


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, welcome back, NS! 8)


----------



## Maestro (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll repeat what has been said, but welcome back, NS.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, sounds like you had a good one - gave those Yanks a good kicking! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Yeah, sounds like you had a good one - gave those Yanks a good kicking! 8)



Hey, watch it there


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah - give those Yanks a good kicking NS - just to annoy Flyboy! Show him those P-3s are worthless!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Yeah - give those Yanks a good kicking NS - just to annoy Flyboy! Show him those P-3s are worthless!



Hey your looking for a good "noogie" there "D." Don't leave your coffee cup next to me, I'll make sure you get some laxative creamer!!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Good, I bloody need some lax. I'm all bunged up...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Good, I bloody need some lax. I'm all bunged up...



Or do you mean "full of it?"


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey - I'm not or never was part of the USN that got it's ass kicked by NS and his trusty second-hand sub.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

ooooh that's cold!  But hey, I was in the other navy, the one that sank subs.   You don't see P-3s getting shot down by subs!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

especially if they're "dipping."


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2005)

Lemme get this straight NS.... U guys heard and launched against an LA class before it heard u???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 13, 2005)

Apparently so. 
Just an exercise mind you.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

I bet NS shot the P-3 down with his MP-5 while stood on the coning tower.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmmmm... If that LA class had the rubber hull coating, she'd be as silent as a mute whale.... Pretty damn impressive, but did u get caught snorting before or after this excercise????

And pD, I dont think skim had a chance in hell of getting in that conning tower while at sea... Usually Captains discretion, but its usually som Nav people and the officer of the watch....

Skim is neither... (Thank God)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I bet NS shot the P-3 down with his MP-5 while stood on the coning tower.



Yea, right!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> And pD, I dont think skim had a chance in hell of getting in that conning tower while at sea... Usually Captains discretion, but its usually som Nav people and the officer of the watch....
> 
> Skim is neither... (Thank God)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

I see, so you did blast the P-3s with your MP-5.  That's what you're telling everyone - you're just trying to be nice to the yanks - c'mon, you shot one out of the air with a MP-5 and now you've given you an Orion tattoo for kill mark.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 14, 2005)

Fine, fine. It was a double shot from a Sig Sauer pistol. Got the pilot square in the brain box on his first pass.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Fine, fine. It was a double shot from a Sig Sauer pistol. Got the pilot square in the brain box on his first pass.



The wouldn't bring the plane down. The pilot and co-pilot just steers, the Flight Engineer "drives" it!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

I believe the lovable Canuck more than you, FB. We all know you can't be trusted.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I believe the lovable Canuck more than you, FB. We all know you can't be trusted.



You're right!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 14, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I believe the lovable Canuck...


He _does_ love me! I knew it!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

I love everyone!







...except lanc.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I love everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

And FB - I hate him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2005)

plan_D said:


> And FB - I hate him.



You mean he doesn't go to your birthday parties?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2005)

Guess that's one less Christmas card to buy, eh FBJ?!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Guess that's one less Christmas card to buy, eh FBJ?!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I love everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Dont worry lanc, I still love ya


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Dont worry lanc, I still love ya


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

You're surprised?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> You're surprised?



Now if Lanc says "Well I love you too...."


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

I'll be surprised if he doesn't.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Ill be upset if he doesnt!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ill be upset if he doesnt!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2005)

let me put it this way, CC, feel the same way for you as i do about the B-17...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

A Tough, important person with a small bombload?

Couldnt be more wrong


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2005)

who couldn't?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Dont tell me you dont understand that last post...you really are simple


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2005)

My god, I wonder what it would be like to witness both of you together in the same room?  

On second thought, that would be quite scary!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> My god, I wonder what it would be like to witness both of you together in the same room?



Erotic.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > My god, I wonder what it would be like to witness both of you together in the same room?
> ...



I'm not touching that one!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm with you, FBJ, and I think that was TMI!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

I wouldn't touch either one of them. :-"


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Wouldn't that technically classify you as a pedophile if you did?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

Probably. Good thing we'll never know.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Thats what you think...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2005)

From all accounts, I would figure that Lanc is the man of the relationship, and CC........... 

Well, CC would be the catcher....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

If youre saying that lanc "wears the trousers" in the house youd be wrong, neither of us wear trousers...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2005)

No, I'm sayin that Lanc pitches his "load" to u, and u catch "it"...

And if u continue to both walk around the house naked like that, you'll have the neighbors talking in no time flat....

Stay in the closet... Stay in the closet....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Together? No, _that_ would set the neighbours talking...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

even i did think you guys would go this far........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Dont know us at all then do you :winkL:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

WinkL?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes. A small, coastland sea dwelling crustacean.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

How long did it take you to look that up?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Not long  I just typed winkle into Google and it was on the first page


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

Ah, Google! Where would we be without you?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont know. Probably Ask Jeeves, Dogpile, Yahoo or All The Web


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

Nah, I prefer Google. I'm a Googlephile.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Me too. Dogpile has lots off "free" music though


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 16, 2005)

I use Dogpile.... I get all the best queries from all the big search engines in one shot....

I used to use Google till Dogpile came along... Ive tested it out.... Won me over...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

I havent actually tried out its other features...might have to...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2005)

There are just too many out there now. Firefox is supposed to be really good and fast.


----------

